# Recommend me an Air Con unit



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jul 2022)

...........a portable Air Con unit.

I promise I'll only run it off my solar panels. 

I expect they are going out of stock as I type but I'll ride this heat wave out and be prepared for the next with the help of the good folks at Cycle Chat


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2022)

How much do you want to spend?

Also better to put what you want a recommendation for in your thread title for people to click


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jul 2022)

Some of the small units are not terribly effective. We have split units running off the mains and even they don't run very cold but it's sufficient to allow you to sleep.


----------



## Cerdic (16 Jul 2022)

Pressure washer…

Feeling a bit hot? Grab your lance, point it straight up into the sky, give it a 5 second blast, luxuriate in your own personal rain shower!


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2022)

I use an air cooler, that uses ice packs…….cost less to run than air con, as basically its just a fan blowong cold air over the ice and therfore makes it colder coming out of the front. Works a treat


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jul 2022)

vickster said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> Also better to put what you want a recommendation for in your thread title for people to click



Thanks for the thoughts. 👍

I would hope I can get a properly effective one for a minimal price but I haven't researched much. Hopefully a few hundred squid would keep me cool sporadically for many many years. I'd probably want it to help with knocking the temperature down by say 10C in something like a 50 m^3 space. So 35 C->25C say.

Going to check how to edit the title....


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jul 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. 👍
> 
> I would hope I can get a properly effective one for a minimal price but I haven't researched much. Hopefully a few hundred squid would keep me cool sporadically for many many years. I'd probably want it to help with knocking the temperature down by say 10C in something like a 50 m^3 space. So 35 C->25C say.
> 
> Going to check how to edit the title....



The main problem is venting it. I purchased one last year ready for this year, it works very well within about 5foot of it, but venting it is always an issue and you shouldn’t extend the vent hose. 
Currently it’s in the middle of the landing with the vent hose stretching across the stairs to go out the stairway window. It can get the landing from 26C to 18C but the bedrooms still stay about 24. I’ve set up two fans either side trying to blow some of the cold air away.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jul 2022)

What do you mean by venting it @DRHysted ? Is that the inevitable drain for water? If it is why can't you extend it as long it runs downhill?


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> What do you mean by venting it @DRHysted ? Is that the inevitable drain for water? If it is why can't you extend it as long it runs downhill?



No….portable air cons come with a vent pipe, to vent hot air out the window


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> What do you mean by venting it @DRHysted ? Is that the inevitable drain for water? If it is why can't you extend it as long it runs downhill?



You need a vent pipe to take the hot air produced away. Here’s my set up.


----------



## sheddy (16 Jul 2022)

We bought a simple air cooler yesterday. 
Basically a fan + ice. 

Will report back once we’ve used it, I suspect it will be too noisy for sleeping.


----------



## gbb (16 Jul 2022)

I remember them setting one up in a portakabin / office at a former employers, they couldnt figure why it wasnt cooling the room. No-one thought tò set up the vent, there was as much hot air coming out the back as cold air coming out the front


----------



## gbb (16 Jul 2022)

DRHysted said:


> You need a vent pipe to take the hot air produced away. Here’s my set up.



Even better if you can close the open areas around the pipe, keep the cool air in, stop the warm air coming in.


----------



## presta (16 Jul 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I promise I'll only run it off my solar panels.


It's still consuming electricity that's no longer available for other uses.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> No….portable air cons come with a vent pipe, to vent hot air out the window
> 
> View attachment 653030



We have one of these. Had it over 15 years. Other than a good hoover out of the fins inside, its been essential in our house, usual modern house that holds heat, costs bugger all to heat all year round, but cooling an issue.

Uses about 1kwh.

They are all a bit noisy.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jul 2022)

Of course @DRHysted I was forgetting that because our fan unit is outside there's no need for a vent. But what about the water, condensation I think, I guess the unit stores that.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Jul 2022)

I would look at other solutions - stop the heat getting in. You can get solar films for your windows that aren't hugely expensive but it will stop most of the heat getting in. Or even sun shades outside the window. These seem like more eco friendly solutions ?


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Of course @DRHysted I was forgetting that because our fan unit is outside there's no need for a vent. But what about the water, condensation I think, I guess the unit stores that.



Yeh, most portable units have a water tank for collecting the water


----------



## figbat (16 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Of course @DRHysted I was forgetting that because our fan unit is outside there's no need for a vent. But what about the water, condensation I think, I guess the unit stores that.



Closed systems like this (and fridges etc) tend to drip the condensate onto a warm part of the pump housing or similar to evaporate it.


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jul 2022)

gbb said:


> Even better if you can close the open areas around the pipe, keep the cool air in, stop the warm air coming in.



Yep, that’s one of the main problems with the vent. The need to easily open/close the window mean a better seal cannot be maintained.


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Yeh, most portable units have a water tank for collecting the





figbat said:


> Closed systems like this (and fridges etc) tend to drip the condensate onto a warm part of the pump housing or similar to evaporate it.



I specifically purchased a model that doesn’t produce excess moisture. It still has a holding tank which may require draining, but it’s supposed to burn it off normally.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2022)

DRHysted said:


> I specifically purchased a model that doesn’t produce excess moisture. It still has a holding tank which may require draining, but it’s supposed to burn it off normally.



This is what ours does. It's rare I've ever emptied the tank, and even then there is just a dribble. We have ours on the landing, with it vented out the bathroom window.


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> This is what ours does. It's rare I've ever emptied the tank, and even then there is just a dribble. We have ours on the landing, with it vented out the bathroom window.



Have you had to extended the vent hose? If so has it effected the operation of your AC?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jul 2022)

DRHysted said:


> The main problem is venting it. I purchased one last year ready for this year, it works very well within about 5foot of it, but venting it is always an issue and you shouldn’t extend the vent hose.
> Currently it’s in the middle of the landing with the vent hose stretching across the stairs to go out the stairway window. It can get the landing from 26C to 18C but the bedrooms still stay about 24. I’ve set up two fans either side trying to blow some of the cold air away.



What make/model is that?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> This is what ours does. It's rare I've ever emptied the tank, and even then there is just a dribble. We have ours on the landing, with it vented out the bathroom window.



What make/model is that and does it do what you expected?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> What make/model is that and does it do what you expected?



Not so sure - it's a B&Q model from about 20 years ago. 8,000 BTU and uses 950w of power - so about 25p per hour. It's been 100% reliable other than one time it kept overheating, opened up the casing to find the heat exchanger full of dust. Hoovered it out, all OK.

Our house if fairly modern, and, as two bedrooms have south facing windows the heat just builds up. It's essential. Be aware they are not quiet - it's a hum, plus the fan combined. We have ours positioned outside the bathroom, with the hose (and extension) pointed out the bathroom window. The unit then blows along the landing to the bedrooms on the south side. There is enough angle to blow air into my sons room next to the bathroom. We put towels over the banister to keep the blown air on the landing. We've also got a fan that blows some of the cool air into our bedroom, as most ends up in daughter's room - daughter's room faces directly towards the A/C, but ours is at 90 degrees to it.

You can sleep well without getting sweaty. You'll soon get used to the noise, certainly beats sweating to death. Our downstairs is relatively cool.

Let's say, if it broke today, I'd be going straight out and getting another.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not so sure - it's a B&Q model from about 20 years ago. 8,000 BTU and uses 950w of power - so about £25p per hour. It's been 100% reliable other than one time it kept overheating, opened up the casing to find the heat exchanger full of dust. Hoovered it out, all OK.
> 
> Our house if fairly modern, and, as two bedrooms have south facing windows the heat just builds up. It's essential. Be aware they are not quiet - it's a hum, plus the fan combined. We have ours positioned outside the bathroom, with the hose (and extension) pointed out the bathroom window. The unit then blows along the landing to the bedrooms on the south side. There is enough angle to blow air into my sons room next to the bathroom. We put towels over the banister to keep the blown air on the landing. We've also got a fan that blows some of the cool air into our bedroom, as most ends up in daughter's room - daughter's room faces directly towards the A/C, but ours is at 90 degrees to it.
> 
> ...



£25 or 25p lol


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> £25 or 25p lol



Whoops, edited. PS loads cheaper than a ruddy hot tub, which is not switched on.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Whoops, edited. PS loads cheaper than a ruddy hot tub, which is not switched on.



i totally agree there fossy....my tub is deflated in the shed lol


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> i totally agree there fossy....my tub is deflated in the shed lol



Ours is still up with the pump running - they tend to 'pop' if deflated, especially if done when ambient temperatures are low (creases in the plastic). Ours is sitting at 20c - MrsF has suggested sitting in it to cool down.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2022)

There's some really good aircon units in Aldi... just spend all day doing your shopping very slowly


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ours is still up with the pump running - they tend to 'pop' if deflated, especially if done when ambient temperatures are low (creases in the plastic). Ours is sitting at 20c - MrsF has suggested sitting in it to cool down.



mines been in the shed since october


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> mines been in the shed since october



MrsF just been in ours, It's set at a minimum of 20c, but with the sun heating it (kingspan insulation on top) it's actually at a nice 24c to cool her down.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not so sure - it's a B&Q model from about 20 years ago. 8,000 BTU and uses 950w of power - so about 25p per hour. It's been 100% reliable other than one time it kept overheating, opened up the casing to find the heat exchanger full of dust. Hoovered it out, all OK.
> 
> Our house if fairly modern, and, as two bedrooms have south facing windows the heat just builds up. It's essential. Be aware they are not quiet - it's a hum, plus the fan combined. We have ours positioned outside the bathroom, with the hose (and extension) pointed out the bathroom window. The unit then blows along the landing to the bedrooms on the south side. There is enough angle to blow air into my sons room next to the bathroom. We put towels over the banister to keep the blown air on the landing. We've also got a fan that blows some of the cool air into our bedroom, as most ends up in daughter's room - daughter's room faces directly towards the A/C, but ours is at 90 degrees to it.
> 
> ...



Brilliant - thanks @fossyant


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jul 2022)

I went with one of these in the end






I'm now thinking about the vent problem as my windows are of the "wrong" sort. First up - some thick cardboard


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2022)

I used to vent an old tumble dryer into an empty bucket with a towel over it, worked fine! Don’t know if same principle could be applied here?


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2022)

vickster said:


> I used to vent an old tumble dryer into an empty bucket with a towel over it, worked fine! Don’t know if same principle could be applied here?



Nope, it's red hot air !


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nope, it's red hot air !



Fair enough


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I went with one of these in the end
> View attachment 653718
> 
> 
> I'm now thinking about the vent problem as my windows are of the "wrong" sort. First up - some thick cardboard



Appears to be working, it’s cooled down here.


----------



## DRHysted (22 Jul 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> What make/model is that?



Sorry for the delay responding, work went crazy.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jul 2022)

DRHysted said:


> Sorry for the delay responding, work went crazy.



Thanks for that. I also went for ElectriQ


----------

